# he estat treballant (he estat + gerund)



## Olaszinhok

Bon dia a tothom.
Primer de tot, espero que ningú no hagi fet aquesta pregunta fins ara. De fet, m'agradaria saber si la construcció perifràstica _haver estat+ gerundi _és d'ús corrent i acceptat en català o si encara es considera un castellanisme. Em sembla haver-ho sentit i llegit bastant sovint. Com us sonen les oracions següents, per exemple?
_He estat treballant tot el dia vs he treballat tot el dia;
Hi he estat pensant molt vs hi he pensat molt._

Moltes gràcies per les vostres respostes.


----------



## Dymn

No he vist mai que no fossin correctes aquestes frases i em sonen perfectament naturals. Em refereixo a les primeres, però les segones també em sonen bé.


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

No sóc expert en llengua catalana, i no tan sols no sóc parlant nadiu   , però de les llengües que conec i que tenen temps progressius sempre fan servir aquesta perífrasis, i jo mai no havia sentit a dir (o llegit) que no fos correcte emprar-la.

Gonzalo


----------



## Olaszinhok

gvergara said:


> però de les llengües que conec i que tenen temps progressius sempre fan servir aquesta perífrasis


La meva llengua, és a dir l'italià, té uns temps progressius, però no es pot emprar el gerundi amb els temps compostos,  com a l'anglès o al castellà. Al meu parer, com que la gramàtica del català més antiga i "genuina" és més semblant al francès i a l'italià,  vaig pensar que no es feia servir originàriament en català tampoc.  Seria interessant saber si s'empra/ava en occità.


----------



## RIU

Opino el mateix que en @Dymn


----------



## Xiscomx

Opin lo mateix que en @RIU.


----------



## Penyafort

Olaszinhok said:


> Bon dia a tothom.
> Primer de tot, espero que ningú no hagi fet aquesta pregunta fins ara. De fet, m'agradaria saber si la construcció perifràstica _haver estat+ gerundi _és d'ús corrent i acceptat en català o si encara es considera un castellanisme. Em sembla haver-ho sentit i llegit bastant sovint. Com us sonen les oracions següents, per exemple?
> _He estat treballant tot el dia vs he treballat tot el dia;
> Hi he estat pensant molt vs hi he pensat molt._



No són pas el mateix. Fent servir l'_haver estat + gerundi_, es posa molt més èmfasi en el procés i la durada.

El que sí és per mi un flagrant calc del castellà és l'ús de "portar" per traduir la perífrasi castellana "llevar + gerundio", que també fa anar molta gent. És a dir, "porto treballant tot el dia" en comptes de la més nostrada "tot el dia que hi treballo".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Penyafort said:


> Fent servir l'_haver estat + gerundi_, es posa molt més èmfasi en el procés i la durada.


Gràcies per l'aclariment. El mateix succeïx amb el castellà...



Penyafort said:


> El que sí és per mi un flagrant calc del castellà és l'ús de "portar" per traduir la perífrasi castellana "llevar + gerundio", que també fa anar molta gent. És a dir, "porto treballant tot el dia" en comptes de la més nostrada "tot el dia que hi treballo".


No sabia que es podia fer servir_ portar _tal com en la perífrasi castellana_ llevar + gerundi_, mai no ho havia sentit abans o no hi havia prestat atenció. Pel que sembla, gairebé totes les expressions/ construccions castellanes es reproduixen en català.


----------



## Penyafort

Olaszinhok said:


> Pel que sembla, gairebé totes les expressions/ construccions castellanes es reproduixen en català.



Ai las, el gran debat del català _light_ o el català _heavy_, que fa més de cent anys que dura.


----------

